# An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?



## Administrator (19. April 2005)

*An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Virtuosis (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Uargh, ja verdammt, diesen Freitag erste Abiklausur im Erdkunde LK....

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, was so in NRW drankommen könnte?


----------



## Lord_Rancor (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Virtuosis am 19.04.2005 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Uargh, ja verdammt, diesen Freitag erste Abiklausur im Erdkunde LK....
> 
> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, was so in NRW drankommen könnte?



da gibt es doch diese roten heftchen für jedes bundesland mit den abifragen des  jeweiligen faches der vorjahre ...sogar mit lösungen und allem drum und dran... schau doch mal in der buchhandlung rein, da weißte sicherlich besser bescheid, als wenn dir hier irgend ein dahergelaufener clown irgendwas vonwegen seiner prüfung erzählt


----------



## Danielovitch (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Öhm, warum wollt ihr wissen, wann bei den Membern demnächst Arbeiten/Klausuren anstehen?  :-o


----------



## firewalker2k (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

rofl..

PC Games? Hallo? Was kommen noch für bescheuerte Umfragen? "Wie verhüten Sie?" oO


----------



## Connor (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

IHK schr. Abschlussprüfung für Fachinformatiker am 3. Mai


----------



## zockfan (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Connor am 19.04.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> IHK schr. Abschlussprüfung für Fachinformatiker am 3. Mai




Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Danielovitch am 19.04.2005 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, warum wollt ihr wissen, wann bei den Membern demnächst Arbeiten/Klausuren anstehen?  :-o



Bestimmt wird die Seite vor den Klausuren offline genommen, dass sich die Schüler und Studenten auf ihren Lernstoff konzentrieren können 

MfG Jimini


----------



## dc_d00de (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Ich schreib grad Diplomarbeit, zählt das auch?


----------



## Danielovitch (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 19.04.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 19.04.2005 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## nnbbs (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				firewalker2k am 19.04.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl..
> 
> PC Games? Hallo? Was kommen noch für bescheuerte Umfragen? "Wie verhüten Sie?" oO



gar nich.... öhh ja


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				firewalker2k am 19.04.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl..
> 
> PC Games? Hallo? Was kommen noch für bescheuerte Umfragen? "Wie verhüten Sie?" oO



Marktforschung


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				firewalker2k am 19.04.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie verhüten Sie?"


garnicht. hab kein sex.


----------



## Solon25 (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				firewalker2k am 19.04.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl..
> Was kommen noch für bescheuerte Umfragen? "Wie verhüten Sie?" oO



_Mit BISKIN, schliesst die Poren und hält den Saft zurück..._ 

Die Frage ist doch an Schüler/Studenten gerichtet. Warum dann diese Auswahlmöglichkeit?     :-o 

*Keine Angabe / bin kein Schüler oder Student*


----------



## Harlekin (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Solon25 am 19.04.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 19.04.2005 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit die anderen Member das Ergebnis sehen können.
Das war afaik in früheren Umfragen ein Kritikpunkt.


UNd ich schreiben in so drei wochen mein Fachabi


----------



## elminster (19. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				dc_d00de am 19.04.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreib grad Diplomarbeit, zählt das auch?



Fällt wohl unter "Arbeiten"


----------



## dRunK3nmoNkEY (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.04.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Voll der misst! in der nächsten Woche Musik Klaussur (Hauptfach) und dan noch Englisch, Musik und Deutsch. Das ist voll übertrieben. Man ist nur noch am schuften.
> DAS IST NUR DICKE SCH****


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				dRunK3nmoNkEY am 20.04.2005 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Voll der misst! in der nächsten Woche Musik Klaussur (Hauptfach) und dan noch Englisch, Musik und Deutsch. Das ist voll übertrieben. Man ist nur noch am schuften.
> DAS IST NUR DICKE SCH****


Puh, die Deutschklausur wird wohl in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Soki (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Im Hauptstudium hangelt man sich doch eh von einer Hausarbeit zur nächsten, Arbeitsfreie Zeit gibt dort nicht wirklich


----------



## Dumbi (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 20.04.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dRunK3nmoNkEY am 20.04.2005 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## maxx2003 (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Oh Gott, das hat ja auch so viel mit Hardware zu tun.  
Die Umfragen werden echt immer blöder.
Als nächstes kommt noch: Wann stehen Sie auf?
Was essen Sie zum Frühstück? oder Wie oft haben Sie ... in der Woche?  

IMO sollte PCGH  mal wieder Hardware Umfragen bringen, anstatt das G&W Forum hier fortzusetzen.


----------



## Marscel (20. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Morgen: Deutsch, Physik und Mathe (letzten beiden sollen "Langtests" sein)
Freitag: Englisch
Montag: Latein
Mittwoch: Chemie

Und in meiner Schullaufbahn hab ich bis jetzt immer erlebt, dass innerhalb 2,5 Wochen irgendwas anstand...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (21. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 19.04.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 19.04.2005 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quark, die überlegen sich, wann die WoW Server schön leer sind  
Genauso, wie ich versuche Freizeitparkbesuche auf einen verregneten Dienstag außerhalb der Ferien zu legen


----------



## Zugluft (21. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 21.04.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 19.04.2005 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nächste Woche schreib ich vier Arbeiten. Danach die Woche auch noch ein paar und ende Mai stehen die schriftlichen Prüfungen für mein Fachabitur an, falls ich zugelassen werde   . Naja zum Glück hab dann wenigstens schon Schulfrei.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.04.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich mach am Wochenende meine Seepferdchen-Prüfung.


----------



## Solon25 (22. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.04.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 19.04.2005 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich schwach als Kinderschwimmprüfung in Erinnerung  Müssen die nicht 10m weit schwimmen können und aus 50cm Tiefe einen Schwimmring hochholen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Solon25 am 22.04.2005 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 22.04.2005 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muss man Tauchen?! Oje.


----------



## Dirks (22. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Hab gestern Geschichte geschrieben- für die Klausur sollten wir nur rund 80 Jahre lernen (-> Jahrhundertwende 1900, 2. Industrielle Revolution)... Und unser irrer lehrer will die montag schon zurückgeben   

Es steht nur noch Erdkunde an... zum Gück brauh man dafür nichts lernen, unser Lehrer ist schon glücklich wenn er nur "Globalisierung" hört   

Soviel zum Thema die schüler sind blöd... wer wird denn bezahlt etwas dagegen zu tun?! An meiner Schule (hat nicht umsonst den Titel "Brettergymnasium") laufen 3-4 Lehrer rum, bei denen man sich nur an den Kopf packt. Der eine sorgt jedes Jahr dafür, dass der Sowi Kurs im Abi durchfällt und der andere wird in spätestens 4 Jahren sterben, weil ihn die Schüler immer so aufregen (er hat sie nicht unter Kontrolle, es kommt schonmal vor dass Schüler in der Stunde Pizza bestellen).

Naja...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.04.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 22.04.2005 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also 50cm sollten auch ohne tauchen noch drin sein


----------



## pirx (23. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.04.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Marktforschung


Wen interessiert das schon?

Als ich zur Schule ging, hatte ich irgendwie "nächstens" dauernd irgendwelche Prüfungen.. Aus- bzw. Weiterbildungen haben das grundsätzlich so an sich ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*



			
				pirx am 23.04.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.04.2005 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung oder die Marktforschung? 

Falls Marktforschung: So könnte man z.B. rausfinden, wieviel % der User Studenten sind, dann in anderen Threads nachlesen, welche und wie viele Spiele diese User kaufen. Das ganze dann noch z.B. an Mircosoft verkaufen...  *Verschwörung vermute*


----------



## R0nin (30. April 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Facharbeit steht grade an hier, Montag darf ich abgeben    
5 Seiten hab ich schon die Versuchung abzuschreiben ist enorm glaube aber kaum dass das was bringt da steh ich lieber zu ner schlechten Note


----------



## freeman86 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: An Schüler & Studenten: Stehen in nächster Zeit Arbeiten, Klausuren oder Prüfungen an?*

Bei mir startet nächsten freitag und samstag die schriftliche matura 
in deutsch mathe und statik


----------

